
Ask HN: How's the IT job market in Australia? - vaib
Hi,
So, me and my wife have this Permanent Residency Visa invite from Australia. But before saying &quot;yes&quot; to it (and giving them loads of money as visa fee!) I just wanted to reach out to the tech community here to know how easy or difficult it is as a Software Engineer in Australia? 
Maybe someone who recently moved there will be able to answer or maybe folks from Australia can better answer my query. 
We are in India right now.<p>Thanking in anticipation!
======
joshschreuder
I just changed jobs in Melbourne about a month and a half ago and had no
trouble.

The only thing you need to be careful of is your starting salary, as the cost
of living in Australia will probably be considerably higher than you're used
to.

------
jarvizx
I have the same question, but as you can have a Permanent Residency Visa
invite from Australia? We are in Colombia and the process is very complicated.

~~~
vaib
Well, I don't think its complicated. I just took an IELTS exam, got my
education and experience assessed by ACS and then made an EoI (Expression of
Interest) application and got 60 points (which is the minimum one should have)
and then after 2 months I had the invite.

~~~
aprdm
Where are you from? Can you explain more about the process please?

thanks

~~~
vaib
I am from India. The process is exactly like I mentioned. The two useful sites
are skillselect and acs. All information is there.

~~~
aprdm
Thanks!

------
borplk
In Sydney and Melbourne at least you'll have no problem finding decent jobs.

~~~
vaib
Yes,I heard that as well from a few others. Seems like Melbourne has more of
IT industry than Sydney? So, umm, I am not sure if this is a good question to
ask but what's the inflation rate in Australia and what would you say is the
average salary for a software developer with about 5 years of Indian
experience? I can find the numbers from sites but better to talk to someone
regarding this.

